# Hello all TT owners!



## andyzplace (Nov 18, 2008)

Picked up my lovely TT this week. 
Im absolutely over the moon with it, such nice cars!

However, ill be shedding a tear seeing the Corrado go 

The TT - 


















The Corrado - 









Been having a quick look around the forum and it seems a really nice atmosphere, some really useful advice too. Cheers guys.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,nice cars


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome from another Andy I cnow what you mean about the Raddo I had a yellow G60 back in 91 a great car


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome........... Good colour choice and love the Corrado alloys, reckon they would look sweet on the TT


----------



## andyzplace (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha, now that would be cool!, cheers for the comments guys.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum , two nice cars there 8)


----------

